# Palm fronds crush a climber



## mikewhite85 (Sep 23, 2012)

Tree trimmer fatally crushed by palm fronds in Hollywood - latimes.com

This is really close to me. Not sure what company it was. Likely a lawn guy.

Awful way to die. Praying for his family


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Sep 23, 2012)

Very sad


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Every time I hear this and I hear it several times a year, I feel so sorry for the unnecessary loss of life. More so then not it's some poor guy working for 12.00 an hour for some greedy landscaper. I've done maybe a thousand palm and consider my self lucky Ive never had an incident. I think most of those guys aren't aware of the danger. Placeing a rope up over a tall Washingtonia for SRT is some times a real pain and add a little wind and some HV lines it's closed to impossible. But that's the only safe way to access a W.robusta or Washingtonia filifera that has gone to long with out trimming and is heavy with fronds.
My prayers go out to the family of this poor guy.


----------

